# Best Budget Fitness Tracker/Band (with Heart Rate Monitor) ₹2-3K



## TigerKing (Nov 27, 2017)

Need fitness band max 3K budget.. with heart rate monitor.. for 50-55 aged man.
found mi band 2 and saw mi band 3 rumor.
Mentioned MI because of low cost fitness trackers.
Going to buy new mobile in 2 months (maybe or will be redmi note 5), compared to mobile what will be good suggestion for fitness band/tracker?

Also I found many fitness apps too, from different mobile companies also some 3rd party..?
which will be good??
and cross compatibility will be there??
moto band with asus or any other fitness app..


----------



## TigerKing (Nov 29, 2017)

Can anyone provide buying guide for fitness bands??


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 30, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> Can anyone provide buying guide for fitness bands??


*www.amazon.in/b?node=6717734031


----------



## TigerKing (Dec 14, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> *www.amazon.in/b?node=6717734031


not that great guide.

decided to go with *Honor Band 3*
Honor Band 3
The Honor Band 3 Is an Affordable Waterproof Fitness Band

reading reviews compared to others, most of them considered 2017 best band with for affordable pricing
Actually among all Heart Rate bands this one is pretty good and vfm.

If you can suggest better please do suggest.
I can wait more.
Any suggestions?


----------



## billubakra (Dec 14, 2017)

In that budget only Mi and Honor are there and both are fine.


----------



## TigerKing (Dec 14, 2017)

billubakra said:


> In that budget only Mi and Honor are there and both are fine.



if you read 1st post I want tracker with Hear Rate monitoring.
Is there any new tracker in future, one or two months? I can wait if it's worth a buying.


----------



## TigerKing (Dec 14, 2017)

@bssunilreddy

*www.amazon.in/Honor-Band-Activity-Tracker-Black/dp/B073WHF79R
it's not available..


----------



## TigerKing (Jan 11, 2018)

How is this??
*Honor Band A2*
*www.amazon.in/Honor-AW61-Band-A2-Black/dp/B0776X8W26/
Launched recently..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 15, 2018)

TigerKing said:


> Need fitness band max 3K budget.. with heart rate monitor.. for 50-55 aged man.
> found mi band 2 and saw mi band 3 rumor.
> Mentioned MI because of low cost fitness trackers.
> Going to buy new mobile in 2 months (maybe or will be redmi note 5), compared to mobile what will be good suggestion for fitness band/tracker?
> ...


Buy Xiaomi Mi Band 2 Online - Mi India


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 28, 2018)

I purchased mi band 2 yesterday. Delivered today.

Can anyone tell me if I can use it in swimming pool? It's about 15 ft depth.


----------



## TigerKing (Nov 19, 2018)

Can anyone help me out here..
I need mi band 2 strap..
Not rubber strap. Stainless steel type..
Where I can find online and offline?

I tried Amazon.in but prices are way to high..
Even normal rubber strap costs around ₹199 from mi store (lowest price on net I found).

Please need help here..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 19, 2018)

Try Aliexpress(should have a mi official store).


----------



## TigerKing (Nov 21, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Try Aliexpress(should have a mi official store).


Meaning??

Any other sites, to check..

$8 cost for one of the metal strap.
how much do I have to pay for shipping and other charges?
So what will be total charges in rupees?

How to know if product is original or not?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 21, 2018)

From one of the top rated Mi reseller on aliexpress:
Origina Xiaomi Mi Band 3 Smart Wristband Fitness Bracelet MiBand Band 3 Big Touch Screen OLED Message Heart Rate Time Smartband-in Smart Wristbands from Consumer Electronics on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group






You also get a $4 new user coupon.However I have no experience with aliexpress & even with this coupon its cost will come around $19-$29(depending on model).People usually say to order below $15-16 from aliexpress to avoid custom duty but some say that as long as item is small/unnoticeable & you are not unlucky(some custom official may decide to open the package at random) & seller has gift wrapped it to make it look like some gift from abroad(as per comments packages from china post are usually in this way,to be extra sure some even ask seller beforehand to do this as they don't want to pay customs duty) then there should be no issues.Again better wait for others with experience of buying from aliexpress(check "post your latest purchase thread" many there bought from aliexpress).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 21, 2018)

I posted for mi band 3 but here is mi band 2:
Xiaomi Mi Band 2 Smart Bracelet Watch OLED Display Heart Rate Monitor Bluetooth Fitness Tracker Waterproof Miband 2-in Smart Wristbands from Consumer Electronics on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

This one should be fine as price is $15.29 plus you get $4 new user coupon.


----------



## billubakra (Nov 21, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> From one of the top rated Mi reseller on aliexpress:
> Origina Xiaomi Mi Band 3 Smart Wristband Fitness Bracelet MiBand Band 3 Big Touch Screen OLED Message Heart Rate Time Smartband-in Smart Wristbands from Consumer Electronics on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group
> 
> View attachment 17767
> ...



For a $10 item few months back, I asked the seller to gift wrap it but he asked $5 additional for wrapping it. I didn't order the product then.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 21, 2018)

billubakra said:


> For a $10 item few months back, I asked the seller to gift wrap it but he asked $5 additional for wrapping it. I didn't order the product then.


Maybe $10-15 items don't need such precautions.I think I have seen some members getting orders from aliexpress with this price range without paying any customs duty in the "post your latest purchase thread".


----------



## billubakra (Nov 21, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Maybe $10-15 items don't need such precautions.I think I have seen some members getting orders from aliexpress with this price range without paying any customs duty in the "post your latest purchase thread".


I come in the unlucky category as mentioned by you in the previous post.


----------



## TigerKing (Nov 21, 2018)

Okay..

But I need Mi band 2 strap (metal), not device..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 21, 2018)

Mijobs Metal Strap For Xiaomi Mi Band 2 Straps Screwless Stainless Steel Bracelet Wristband Replace Accessories For Mi Band 2-in Smart Accessories from Consumer Electronics on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 21, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Mijobs Metal Strap For Xiaomi Mi Band 2 Straps Screwless Stainless Steel Bracelet Wristband Replace Accessories For Mi Band 2-in Smart Accessories from Consumer Electronics on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


Wow that is some seriously impressive metal straps.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 21, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Wow that is some seriously impressive metal straps.


It looked good even though I don't have any fitness band  I am planning on ordering from aliexpress in future for some small/not locally available pc components(check this out CHIPAL 4 Ports USB 2.0 USB 3.0 Front Panel USB3.0 Hub Splitter Internal Combo Bracket Adapter for Desktop 3.5 Inch Floppy Bay-in Floppy Drives from Computer & Office on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group )


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 21, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> It looked good even though I don't have any fitness band  I am planning on ordering from aliexpress in future for some small/not locally available pc components(check this out CHIPAL 4 Ports USB 2.0 USB 3.0 Front Panel USB3.0 Hub Splitter Internal Combo Bracket Adapter for Desktop 3.5 Inch Floppy Bay-in Floppy Drives from Computer & Office on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group )


Thats a nifty thing, my own front panel usb 3.0 is busted, i might buy one too, as long as one's available to take up 5.25 inch bay.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 21, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Thats a nifty thing, my own front panel usb 3.0 is busted, i might buy one too, as long as one's available to take up 5.25 inch bay.


I know,I also found it quite useful if a need arise in future.There is also this I found,similarly priced one on amazon cost almost same but with 2 ports & no heat sink.Quite good if you ever run out of sata ports.
4 Ports SATA 6G PCI Express Controller Card PCI e to SATA III 3.0 converter with Heat Sink Expansion Adapter Board for PC IPFS-in Add On Cards from Computer & Office on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 22, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Thats a nifty thing, my own front panel usb 3.0 is busted, i might buy one too, as long as one's available to take up 5.25 inch bay.


YOC Multifuntion 5.25" Media Dashboard Card Reader USB 2.0 USB 3.0 20 pin e SATA SATA Front Panel-in Card Readers from Computer & Office on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## TigerKing (Nov 23, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Mijobs Metal Strap For Xiaomi Mi Band 2 Straps Screwless Stainless Steel Bracelet Wristband Replace Accessories For Mi Band 2-in Smart Accessories from Consumer Electronics on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


Which shipment method should I choose?
China Post Registered Air Mail or AliExpress Standard Shipping?

Mijobs Metal Strap For Original Xiaomi Mi Band 2 Strap Stainless Steel Bracelet Wristbands Replace Accessories For Mi Band 2
Mijobs Metal Strap For Original Xiaomi Mi Band 2 Strap Stainless Steel Bracelet Wristbands Replace Accessories For Mi Band 2-in Smart Accessories from Consumer Electronics on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 23, 2018)

As per comments china post registered airmail packages can also be tracked within india post & with such a cheap & small item I think there should not be any issues with china airmail though it is slower than standard shipping.But difference is not much so try standard shipping(both airmail & standard shipping needs to clear the Indian customs anyway & if you are unlucky then product may get held at customs in either case).


----------

